# 2 X Heavy bolters on landspeeder?



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone i have a little question

Its about the landspeeder (BA)
I can see that by "default" it has one heavy bolter and ofc i can change it to something else, but i can also see that i can upgrade another weapon on it. among that i can see another heavy bolter, but since there is the rule WYSIWYG where the hell can i place that extra HB, and why does the miniature not include another HB???????? there is only one i the packet!!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not all units come with the possible build options for every weapon variation that can be taken.
EG- a dreadnaught does not come with the 10 or so different arms you can put on it.
This is where the conversion side of the hobby comes into play (or, occasionally, forge world conversion kits).

The 2nd weapon is underslung on land speeders: as in this picture (although you'll have to imagine the assault cannon as a heavy bolter).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Saying this, gaming-wise double HB is a pretty crappy option as you can only fire one at a time when moving 12", and they have meh stats anyway. Typhoon or HF/MM all the way :wink:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a cheap fire support option that doesn't fill up a heavy support slot... but I think the basic tornado with assault cannon or the predator destructor are still better options, but that doesn't mean the double HB speeder is a bad option.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Saying this, gaming-wise double HB is a pretty crappy option as you can only fire one at a time when moving 12", and they have meh stats anyway. Typhoon or HF/MM all the way :wink:


can only fire one HB at the time? so i can shoot those 6 shoots? only 3? if thats the case then yes its pointless to use it


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Or you can move 6" and shoot everything. I actually like the idea of 9 HB razorbacks and 6 double heavy bolter speeders. thats 63 shots per turn. No infantry will survive that. See ya later deathwing.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

ah lol yeah, they are vehicles ^^ forgot they are not attack bikes


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, with the 36" range of the HB's, you shouldn't need to move 12". Just move 6" and fire both. If I were you, I'd convert a heavy bolter left over from another kit. I know I usually have some left over from baal predators and razorbacks. The razorback one would work, but you'd need to create an ammo feed chute to make it look good.


----------

